# Non square corner - is it worth shimming?



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a non-square corner in my bathroom standup shower. Is it worth taking down the cement board and shimming to get it square?

Finished product will be tiled over.

Thanks




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Will you be showering with a speed square?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> Will you be showering with a speed square?


Will the squareness of the wall layout (or lack thereof) effect the tile work enough to be worth fixing?


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Will the squareness of the wall layout (or lack thereof) effect the tile work enough to be worth fixing?




Idk, that's why I'm asking. I could put a little extra thinset in that area to get the corner square.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

jecky said:


> Idk, that's why I'm asking. I could put a little extra thinset in that area to get the corner square.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drywall rule #1 .... Shims are always faster than mud.

Is it layed out square on the floor, but one or both walls are out of plumb or twisted? Is it poorly layed out at the floor? All good questions to ask.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Drywall rule #1 .... Shims are always faster than mud.
> 
> Is it layed out square on the floor, but one or both walls are out of plumb or twisted? Is it poorly layed out at the floor? All good questions to ask.


Never used a shim on wood framing in my life. If framing is crooked the framer should fix it and not the drywaller. If you've got shims in your bid that's fine but we shouldn't have to fix others poor craftsmanship.
I have put bead on with a plumb bob and lasers but that was on my framing and it was metal.


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Drywall rule #1 .... Shims are always faster than mud.
> 
> Is it layed out square on the floor, but one or both walls are out of plumb or twisted? Is it poorly layed out at the floor? All good questions to ask.




I think the metal studs are a little bit out of line. Sounds like using some wood shims is the quickest way to go.

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> Never used a shim on wood framing in my life. If framing is crooked the framer should fix it and not the drywaller. If you've got shims in your bid that's fine but we shouldn't have to fix others poor craftsmanship.
> I have put bead on with a plumb bob and lasers but that was on my framing and it was metal.


You must have led a sheltered life. Or better yet, you work around better wood framers than us. I send a couple of guys with straight edges, power planers, and lots of shims to straighten out butchered wood frame houses before we hang board. Sometimes bias cut crooked framing members and screw in a steel stud cripple. (If budget allows) The board hangers refuse to do much shimming. So we do it separately ahead of time.


----------



## DonJ (Jan 3, 2022)

MrWillys said:


> Will you be showering with a speed square?


I know your comment is from 2014, but I just had to register so I could tell you.. your comment is heeeeeelarious!


----------



## austinwoh (12 mo ago)

Heres everything you need to know about installing Drywall in a detailed video. Hope it helps you as much as it helped me..

[Smoner]


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

jecky said:


> I have a non-square corner in my bathroom standup shower. Is it worth taking down the cement board and shimming to get it square?
> 
> Finished product will be tiled over.
> 
> ...


Depends on the size of tile , large tile id just fill with mortar, small tile maybe worth shiming


----------

